

Smart JS Polling - whalesalad
http://github.com/blog/467-smart-js-polling

======
jacquesm
This is a pretty bad implementation, it doesn't take into account that it may
take a longer time than you expect before some new data will arrive (say a
week or so) and then it will take 10.5 days before the next poll.

Some upper limit would seem advisable.

------
jrockway
FWIW, "loading commit data" is one of the most annoying things about Github's
interface. I don't mind making the loading happen in the background, whatever,
but there is no need for an animation. (Look at how Gmail does it.)

------
leif
What ever happened to linear increase and exponential backoff?

